

100% Revenue Share for your App, Game or Blog. - romerro
http://sulvo.com

======
romerro
The partner companies are the ones from the sulvo.com homepage: Mediamath,
Turn, Casale, Ignition One, adform, Trademob, revcloud, sociomantic, iponweb,
lotame, next performance, melt, doubleclick, adaramedia, metrigo, splicky,
plista, openx, YD and liquidM

------
warrenmiller
Which platforms?

